# Hi, I am 4 today!!



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

Here is little Maxinne (Max) as he is turning 4 on June 1st. His brother is (Meb) on this board. Max is such a little sweetheart, but also he is very aware of his surroundings and is ready to alert. He is my heart dog, my little boy that I can cuddle with and kiss and hug and he just wants more. Anyways, Happy Birthday Max, Mom loves her little skunky boy!!

Little puppy boy



















I am so handsome.









Oh, I am such a bad a**, oh right!









This is Max and I. He is such a mommas boy and I sure do love it. He is a big, cuddly guy.


Max and I. Happy Birthday little boy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday Max! You sure are a handsome boy.


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday Max. You are just a big lovable Hunk!!! Love the picture on the steps at the river. Have a great day tomorrow. I know you will get lots of kisses. Meb and Shay!!!


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Happy B-Day Max! Now thatsa seriously handsome boy!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday handsome boy!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Gorgeous HAPPY birthday!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Max, you and Meb are stunners! I hope you have a wonderful day and you also get a raw meaty bone! Where did your momma's find you boys? Happy #4!!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

aw Happy Birthday! Hes got a monsterous head on him, so handsome!


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Very Hansome...


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Happy 4th birthday Max







Meb and Max sure share some beautiful genes


----------

